# Service Mast Flashing



## jdm (Oct 29, 2009)

There is a new split boot to use on a shingled roof to go around the service mast. Just wondering if any of you had used it yet and what you thought of it. You can see a picture of it on the homepage of www.goldenrulefasteners.com , They are the wholesale distributor so they don't sell to contractors but they can refer you to a local dealer. I think its a cool new product, it looks a heck of a lot better than any other options out there and it is easy to use. What do you think? :thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

We've used similiar, and have discussed this before... or maybe that was another forum, but I think it was here. 

What do I think? I think you are spamming this forum.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

I just use an American metal flashing, cut the front and seal it with something that should last the life of the roof. Plastic (or rubber) pipe jacks usually fail here in less than 20 years. Galvanized can last 100 under the right conditions.


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

I like Portals Plus' split boot. Easy to use, and have been successfully installing them for a decade.

Nice, professional product, and availble at any ABC Supply.


----------

